# OT anyone else like me...?



## FirmamentFX (Oct 7, 2005)

Does anyone else like working through the night and sleep in the day?

If I don't have any meetings/sessions/rehearsals or anything planned for the day, I normally have a couple of pints after curtain down, get back home and work through the night on other projects. Normally end up crashing about 9am.

And people ask why I'm single....


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 7, 2005)

I can't make music until about 12 am. I often wake up around 4 pm and in winter I can go for weeks without ever seeing the sun.


----------



## FirmamentFX (Oct 7, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> in winter I can go for weeks without ever seeing the sun.



I've heard of that "sun" thing. What is it?  

I normally use the show (7:30pm) to get "into the zone", then do my own stuff when I get back


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 7, 2005)

Just thought I'd let you know, outside of the pint thing we have little in common.


----------



## FirmamentFX (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 7, 2005)

yeap..completely nocturnal 8)


----------



## Trev Parks (Oct 8, 2005)

When I was younger I was much the same. But having a wife and son changed all that, plus I'm in my early 30s now and I just can't hack the late nocturnal sessions night after night like I used to. These days its office hours or nothing, bar thursday nights when I take the liberty of working till 11pm. The only time I break this is when a project that requires a lot of work in very little time turns up - but I try not to do too much of that these days.


----------



## PaulR (Oct 8, 2005)

I usually get up around 9.30 or 10 am and wonder around like a train wreck for a while. I will sit and play a couple of rags in my shorts while staring out the window at the countryside.

Playing late at night is good if you can do it because there seems to be a part of one's brain that somehow becomes more productive in terms of musical ideas - I don't know why that is.


----------



## madbulk (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm way not like you.
I'm like Trev.


----------



## madbulk (Oct 8, 2005)

PaulR said:


> Playing late at night is good if you can do it because there seems to be a part of one's brain that somehow becomes more productive in terms of musical ideas - I don't know why that is.



It's because your standards have slid. Akin to watching late/tonight show monologues and thinking they're clever.


----------



## madbulk (Oct 8, 2005)

Evidently I just like hearing myself talk this morning.


----------



## PaulR (Oct 8, 2005)

madbulk said:


> PaulR said:
> 
> 
> > Playing late at night is good if you can do it because there seems to be a part of one's brain that somehow becomes more productive in terms of musical ideas - I don't know why that is.
> ...



Standards? I haven't got an standards left. :D 

I don't stay up late playing and haven't done for years. I don't watch many monologues. I watched The Nice play America last night on Sounds of the Sixties if that's any good to ya!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Oct 8, 2005)

I thought I liked composing at night more, but I seem to get more work done when I get up early in the morning (5 or so). Something uplifting about starting work at 9 AM.  It's just downright wrong not to see the sun once in awhile!


----------



## Ed (Oct 8, 2005)

Im so relieved others know what Im going through! lol


----------



## Niah (Oct 8, 2005)

Yea, I too sleep during the day and compose during the night, and it has been like that for 5/6 years now. But all that is going to change since I've got a job which requires me to get up at 8:30 a.m., and I start next week. :x 
I too have the impression that during the night is when I can do more intelectual activities, well at least things are alot quieter.
But I'm curious to see how will I manage this change of schedule, well one thing is for sure it's alot healthier to get up in the morning. :wink:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 8, 2005)

I used to prefer composing at night, but in the morning the mind is all clear so that can be good too once in a while :wink:


----------



## christianobermaier (Oct 8, 2005)

Working at night is good cause the phone doesn't ring all the time, and lots of other distractions are gone as well, especially with kids in the house. Your brain doesn't clown around and remind you to go to the grocery at 2:30 am. The vibe is certainly different. I can get *very* focused at night.

Christian

http://www.artofthegroove.com/logic/mp3/Christian_Obermaier_demo.mp3 (show reel) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/home.htm (home page) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Studio.htm (studio pics) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Gearlist.htm (gear list)


----------



## handz (Oct 8, 2005)

I could work all the day, but it usalyy ends by deleting that work, anything good I ever composed was composed from 02:00 AM...


----------



## FirmamentFX (Oct 8, 2005)

christianobermaier said:


> Working at night is good cause the phone doesn't ring all the time, and lots of other distractions are gone as well, especially with kids in the house. Your brain doesn't clown around and remind you to go to the grocery at 2:30 am. The vibe is certainly different. I can get *very* focused at night.



Absolutely. On a serious note I think that's why I enjoy working at night.

I'm a hermit. Scuttling off to my cave now


----------



## fictionmusic (Oct 8, 2005)

Totally nocturnal here too and have been since my teens. I now have my studio out of the home and have been looking after the kids during the day. Needless to say I don't sleep a lot.

The only problem I used to have was sticking around during the day to deal with clients, but now I pretty well do all my work over the internet so it is far easier. Its not so hard to be awake during the day, but it was hard not to get impatient.


----------



## Alex W (Oct 8, 2005)

day, night... whatever. As long as I have plenty of beeeeerrrr


----------



## Ed (Oct 8, 2005)

Alex W said:


> day, night... whatever. As long as I have plenty of beeeeerrrr


At the end of the day your msuic must get quite interesting


----------

